# Fan Clutch, what should I get?



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I went to replace the fan clutch on my 98 K3500 with the 7.4L and discovered the replacement fan clutch I bought(Hayden 2784) is smaller in diameter than the fan clutch that is on the truck. I'm not sure if the one on the truck is original or not. There are some faint numbers on the face of the clutch but I cannot make them out too well. 

Anyway, the replacement clutch I bought is almost an inch less in diameter than the one on the truck. They are both about the same thickness. Will this size difference make a difference? The replacement clutch is a severe duty clutch and the biggest one for my application that Hayden makes.

Is Hayden a decent brand or should I look at a different one? Autozone has the Torq Flo brand but didn't have the severe duty clutch in stock(#922784). I had them order it so I could compare it to the Hayden one I have to see if they are the same size or not.

Should I stick with an AC-Delco clutch for about double the price.

The Hayden clutch is made in the USA and the Torq Flo heavy duty clutch that Autozone did have in stock was made in China. I don't know where their severe duty clutch is made. They both have lifetime warrenties. Thanks for any suggestions or input.

Wayne


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I bought one from auto zone for my 95 I used to have and it worked wonders. I got the extreme duty one from auto zone. I had a 1500 with the 350 also.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, Autozone is only showing a severe duty clutch for my application. NO extreme duty. I guess I will compare the two of them tomorrow when the severe duty one comes in.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If your truck is plow equipped and I was choosing between those two I would recommend the 922784 over the Hayden. Not that the Hayden is bad but the 922784 Torqflo is better in an extreme cooling application such as a plow truck. It will engage sooner (a big big help on a plow truck) and live longer.

However if there's no plow and you don't intend to add one in the future then the Hayden you already have is acceptable.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

B&B,
thanks for the information. The truck does not have a plow on it but is used to pull trailers occasionally and used on the farm. I doubt I will put a plow on it since we don't get very much snow here.

I would like to get a fan clutch that will last awhile though. Just for curiousity's sake, does the diameter of the fan clutch make a difference in how it performs and why would the original clutch be bigger around than the replacements? Thanks.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

70monte;104850 said:


> Just for curiousity's sake, does the diameter of the fan clutch make a difference in how it performs and why would the original clutch be bigger around than the replacements? Thanks.


The difference's you see in fan clutches is simply the advancement in their technology. The newer smaller clutches do the same job and last just as long, just in a more compact package. What you have is perfectly fine for what you're using the truck for and should last many years to come.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

B&B, 
Thanks for the information. I compared the torqflo to the Hayden and they were the same size. The shaft on the Hayden actually looked a little larger than the torqflo. The torqflo was made in China vs the US made Hayden.

I'm not even sure if the clutch on the truck is even bad. It never makes that roaring sound that they usually do when new but it doesn't leak and won't easily spin when you turn it. I just redid the AC system on the truck and it doesn't cool as well at idle as my 98 K1500 does with a fairly new Delco fan clutch. I figured the fan clutch was bad. How do you tell if a fan clutch is bad? Thanks.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sounds like the old clutch wasn't dead to the point that it would cause a cooling issue but as they age it will affect A/C performance first since they do lose their effectiveness as they age, generally about 100RPM per year in service is the general nonsenses from the clutch manufacturers. So just because it passes the "home test" doesn't necessarily indicate that it's pulling the air it should. It's little known but fan clutches are a wear item as deteriorate slowly over time and should be replaced periodically even when they appear to work fine. And if it was original then it was long over due. 

You'll probably notice an increase in low speed A/C performance assuming the system is working correctly and the condenser is clean of accumulated road debris- which is very often overlooked so if you haven't taken care of that be sure to do so also.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I replaced the entire AC system except the evaporator and the line going from the condensor to the evaporator. Everything else is new including the condensor. I'm going to assume the fan clutch is original since its the bigger size and from the looks of it and it has the yellow dot on it like it mentions in the service manual. The truck only had 94,600 miles on it when I got it. I will replace the clutch and see what happens. Thanks a lot.

Wayne


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I replaced the fan clutch with the Torqflo one and I can tell a difference when the truck starts up because it has that roaring sound. The truck also seemed to run cooler but I didn't drive it very far. I didn't test the air yet because it wasn't very hot out at the time I was driving. I'm sure it was due for a new one.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Good choice on the Torqflo, sounds like it's working perfectly.


----------

